# The Wizard of Oz (1939)



## tokyogirl (Jul 11, 2002)

*The Wizard of Oz*

does anyone else love this movie like i do?  i just watched it again the other day and remembered how great it was!  i just love the magical child-like feeling i get when i watch it. just DO NOT LOOK BEHIND THE CURTAIN....


----------



## Dave (Jul 11, 2002)

It's a classic isn't it. I was discussing with Tabitha if we should have a forum for it here, along with 'Willy Wonka' and 'Chitty Chitty Bang Bang' and 'Mary Poppins'. I might even get my daughter to post here more if I did that.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 12, 2002)

oh!  willy wonka!  in a place where everyone loves chocolate the way we do, how do we not have a place for that?


----------



## Dave (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm going to to do that then, but sorry to take the thread off topic so quickly. 

THE WIZARD OF OZ

This is such an influencial film, it has influenced later films so much.

Things such as the black and white/ colour sequences. 

They even quote it on Stargate!!!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 12, 2002)

that's cool.  my dad used to sing the songs from it to me all the time when i was a kid.


----------



## misszoecat (Feb 23, 2003)

I've always been a huge fan of The Wizard of Oz.  My sister bought this amazing box set for Â£30.  It has stills from the film, the script and the DVD.  

Anyway, we were watching the deleted scenes and you wouldn't believe what we saw.  The full version of the scarecrows dance during "If I Only Had a Brain".  Oh My GOD!  It is totally insane!!!  He flys all over the place.  Apparantly the director cut it out because it was just too weird.  It was absolutely hilarious, definitely worth checking out if you getthe chance.


----------



## Dave (Sep 23, 2004)

There is a new ABC film in the works. According to 'Hailing Frequencies #266 the human cast will be:



> Jeffrey Tambor (the Wizard), David Alan Grier (Uncle Henry), Ashanti (as Dorothy) Gale, Queen Latifah (as Auntie Em). For those who aren't catching the idea from the casting, Dorothy is now a "singer" waiting tables are[sic] her uncle's diner in Kansas.


----------



## tokyogirl (Sep 23, 2004)

so the wizard of oz meets the wiz?


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 18, 2019)

One of the  greatest  nd most imaginative and best produced  fantasy films of all time. Ive seen this film many many times. It never gets old.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 22, 2019)

The Film was not a great at the box office for MGM .  Television helped to make it popular and beloved.


----------



## nixie (Nov 22, 2019)

My all time favourite film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 24, 2019)

nixie said:


> My all time favourite film.



The 1985 film and sequel *Return to Oz *a very good and underrated  and underrated film and is largely forgotten ,  didn't score  so well with audiences.


----------



## nixie (Nov 24, 2019)

I didn't mind Return to OZ, nowhere near as good as the original but still enjoyable.


----------



## Margaret Note Spelling (Nov 24, 2019)

I watched Return to Oz and the age of, I believe, ten, and found it the creepiest thing I had watched up until then--totally unlike the first one. Good point, though: Dorothy was more or less the right age now. But seriously, electric therapy for insanity? People screaming in the lower levels of the asylum, Dorothy left there on her own by Aunt Em and basically wired by the nurse to some kind of chair? A ghost in the mirrors, a nighttime escape from the house, all before you get to Oz? They turned the show into something like horror at that point.

The conceit was that Dorothy was considered crazy for talking about Oz, and she's taken to some kind of doctor for electro-therapy about it. While she's escaping with the help of a mysterious girl, she gets back to Oz.

The rest of the film after returning to Oz might have been less horrifying--no, wait, it had the girl who kept switching heads every day and wanted Dorothy's, never mind, and the hallway with all her sleeping spare heads--but at the time it was pretty much overshadowed by the beginning in my mind. Nothing made sense anymore. Also, I'd read several of the sequels to Oz, and I could see they were combining a lot of the elements from _multiple_ books into this sequel. Tip didn't exist; Ozma was simply trapped in a mirror or something.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 24, 2019)

Margaret Note Spelling said:


> I watched Return to Oz and the age of, I believe, ten, and found it the creepiest thing I had watched up until then--totally unlike the first one. Good point, though: Dorothy was more or less the right age now. But seriously, electric therapy for insanity? People screaming in the lower levels of the asylum, Dorothy left there on her own by Aunt Em and basically wired by the nurse to some kind of chair? A ghost in the mirrors, a nighttime escape from the house, all before you get to Oz? They turned the show into something like horror at that point.
> 
> The conceit was that Dorothy was considered crazy for talking about Oz, and she's taken to some kind of doctor for electro-therapy about it. While she's escaping with the help of a mysterious girl, she gets back to Oz.
> 
> The rest of the film after returning to Oz might have been less horrifying--no, wait, it had the girl who kept switching heads every day and wanted Dorothy's, never mind, and the hallway with all her sleeping spare heads--but at the time it was pretty much overshadowed by the beginning in my mind. Nothing made sense anymore. Also, I'd read several of the sequels to Oz, and I could see they were combining a lot of the elements from _multiple_ books into this sequel. Tip didn't exist; Ozma was simply trapped in a mirror or something.



  The Wheelers,  the Deadly desert which turn living things to dust, and the  Nome king were damned scary.  A very dark take on the land of Oz.  But, even in the 1939 film, there were some dark moments.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 24, 2019)

nixie said:


> I didn't mind Return to OZ, nowhere near as good as the original but still enjoyable.



I agree *Return to Oz* didn't have the magic, majesty and power of the 1939 film. The 1939 film had the good fortune of being produced by MGM which, at that time, produced the most lavish, epic and beautiful films all time. They put alot of time, care and craftsmanship into all of their films. You can certainly see that in this film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 30, 2019)

There have been a quite a number OZ related films though the years .


----------



## Peter A (Dec 23, 2019)

I did this in college 10 years ago. I was the Scarecrow. 

How fresh do you stay in that can?


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 23, 2019)

I saw a Youth Theatre production of this yesterday (Chichester Festival Theatre). Absolutely brilliant. I want to watch the film again now.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 26, 2019)

It was on  tv again last night , watched it again. This is one those film you can watch over and over again.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 28, 2019)

It hard not to hum and sing dome the tuns like* Follow the Yellow Brick  Road*.

I wonder were the Read Brick road went?


----------

